# Can the CWM CM7 backup be used on Bootstrap CWM?



## xmguy (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm wanting to revert back to stock (maybe). I however want to make a full nandroid backup of CM7 at it's current state so I can simply flash Froyo back and install D2 Bootstrap and restore from there. When I am ready to return to CM7. Is this possible? Using the CWM within CM7 to the CWM in Bootstrap.

I do apologize if I'm in the wrong thread. I don't know of another thread to use.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

As far as I know... I don't see anything wrong with that... I've done that and didn't have any problems

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya u can. np at all. and also since ur from mcminnville. ROCK ISLAND FTW!!!!!


----------



## xmguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> As far as I know... I don't see anything wrong with that... I've done that and didn't have any problems
> 
> We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


Thanks dude! Added you on G+ BTW.  I now have to decide if reverting to stock is worth loosing all I have on CM7.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"xmguy said:


> Thanks dude! Added you on G+ BTW.  I now have to decide if reverting to stock is worth loosing all I have on CM7.


Reverting to stock is never worth it. I imagine if you do, that you'll quickly realize how bad stock sucks lol


----------

